
17-16783 HiQ Labs, Inc. V. LinkedIn Corporation - ramoq
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvLdJujOp8k
======
ramoq
this is an incredibly interesting case. Highly recommend anyone involved with
public data to watch this video.

Note: Mods - I submitted this late at night, but if you could bump this to
front page tomorrow, I'm sure it would be very useful watch for many startup
founders/employees :)

